# do you grow food for your tortoise?



## Josh (Aug 24, 2007)

if so, what do you grow? what are some other good resources for good places to find organic produce for torts?


----------



## Tegan (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello, I do grow food for my babies... Right now i have crimson clover, dandelion, and if my bermuda seed ever gets here i'll have that growing to. I built big flower boxes out of fence plank a while back and failed at grow veggies in them. The local squrrels ate every thing i got to grow. But at least for now they the walls on them keep them from getting out and i can just put the baby sulcatas in there to graze. I also give them kale, carrots, and cucumber. You can get small amounts of seeds on ebay for really cheap. I think i got 1/2 lb of clover for around $8 with shipping.


----------



## T-P (Aug 24, 2007)

I grow all my weeeds and plants for my tortoises (taking ages but thats the joy).
But otherwise i go weed picking for them.

So far im growing:
bermuda grass, Clovers, Dandelion, Sunflower, Rose, Hebe, Petunia, Fuschia, Plantain, Vetch and Hibiscus.

Edible for all tortoises are:
1.Aloe Vera (limited amounts as it has a high oxalic content) 
2.Bamboo (all varieties) 
3.Bedstraw (cleavers) 
4.Bindweed (it can contain lsd related hallucinogenics and potentially toxic levels of nitrates and oxalic acids so only as part of a restricted varied diet)
This is Black Bindweed 
This is Field Bindweed 
This is Hedge Bindweed 
5.Birds Foot Plant 
6.Roses (petals and leaves but not thorns for obvious reasons) 
7.Bristly Ox Tongue 
8.Buddleia 
9.Cacti (some not all) 
10.Calendula Marigold/Daisy marigold 
11.Campanula 
12.Carrot tops (these are rich in vitamin a and fibre but do contain levels of oxalic acid) 
13.Cats Ear 
14.Clover (all) 
This is White Clover 
15.Cornflour 
16.Cut Leaved Nettle 
17.Dandelion 
18.Evening Primrose 
19.Forget Me Not 
20.Gazania 
21.Globe Thistle 
22.Hawks Beard 
This is a smooth Hawkes Beard 
23.Henbit Nettle 
24.Hibiscus 
25.Honeysuckle Flowers 
26.Hostas 
27.Knapweed 
28.Lavatera 
29.Lavender 
30.Lemon Mint 
31.Mallow 
32.Milk Thistle 
33.Mimulas 
34.Nasturtium 
35.Pansies 
36.Plantains (all) 
This is greater Plantain 
37.Pumpkin Flowers 
38.Rape 
39.Red Nettle 
40.Ribwort Plantain 
41.Sedum 
42.Shepherds Purse 
43.Slender Speedwell 
44.Sow Thistle 
This is a Smooth Sow Thistle 
This is Prickly Sow Thistle 
45.Spotted Nettle 
46.Stinging Nettle 
47.Sunflower 
48.Trefoils (all) 
49.Verches (all but are high in protein so as part of a restricted varied diet) 
50.Violets 
51.White Nettle 
52.Wild Cabbage 
53.Yarrow
You can buy most seeds of the list above (none-weeds) from garden centers or florists.
And some places sell weed seeds such as shelledwarriors.co.uk


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2007)

i can't wait to dine on the fruits (and veggies) of an organic garden. of course, i'd share with my tortoise(s)


----------



## Tab (Aug 25, 2007)

I picked up several different lettuce starts this spring; the former owner of our house had an old birdbath that I filled with dirt. The lettuce grew like crazy; it has to be watered a lot but it looks pretty and Slava loves it!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

A website that sells seeds for reptiles and they come in different blends, weed blend, grass blend, meditarrain blend, etc. www.turtlecafe.com/home.pl I just received three different bags and they seem pretty reasonable. ANother place you can order from and it is a mix of leaves and weeds and such based on the turtle or tort, plus they sell plants that are ready to be placed in an enclosure. www.reptileeats.com The bags come and then you just feed to turtles no seeds needed.


----------



## T-P (Aug 26, 2007)

The weed, grass and mediterainian blend are great!
i recently got 3 large large seed trays, planted first tray with weed seeds, second tray with grass seed and thrid tray with med-like blend.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have 3 Hibiscus that put out sevral flowers a day. I also have a huge Fruitless Mallberry tree that puts out billions of edible leaves. Everyone loves them.


----------



## T-P (Aug 26, 2007)

My grandparents have a huge hebe bush, and a large fusha bush and a very very BIG rose bush that all hang over and through one end of my outdoor enclosure when i move it midday-time...the bushed trape through my enclosure, and the tortoises love to eat the rose bush leaves, the fuschia bush flowers and the hebe bush flowers.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, I grow iceplant, spider plant, wandering jew, bermuda, roses, dandilion, geranium, Zinnias, Pansies, squash blossoms and CrapeMertle oh yea and grape. They love grape leaves.


----------



## greyhairedguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello All,

Just had a question about the seed that is available at various sites. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I was wondering if I should buy seed now and plant them or wait for spring next year to do it.

I sent an email to Turtlecafe.com last Mon, and I still haven't heard a response so I thought I'd try here. Anyway, I'm interested in thier weed and weedy flower mix.

Any info is greatly appreciated.

Ed


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 4, 2007)

What type of turtle or tortoise are you feeding?? Do they hibernate in the winter? If they do not hibernate then you could put seed in trays and grow it indoors then feed it to them, but if they hibernate then I would wait until spring. If you want weeds and such you can order from www.reptileeats.com and they have fresh greens, grasses, weeds and they will send them to you and all you have to do is feed.


----------



## Bansh88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Buy some cheap seed packets and try it out. What's the worse that can happen? You're out $2?
Figure out some safe flowers like California Poppy or.....uh....someone help me and plant them.
Don't spend big bucks on "tortoise mix". Something is bound to sprout and grow in fall.


----------



## T-P (Sep 11, 2007)

Well you can grow seeds now, but grow them indoors, eventually when they get larger you can put them outdoors on dry days and when it is raining lightly, not heavily.

Then you can put them in tortoise enclosures..


----------



## Hunter (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see actual corn mentioned. My Hunter loves corn on the cob. Is that ok to feed him that every once in a while?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 3, 2007)

I realize there is corn in much of the dry pellets offered for land tortoises so I figured it would be alright??? 
[img=640x480]http://www.hostdump.com/uploads/98d87c9e11.jpg[/img]

[img=640x480]http://www.hostdump.com/uploads/3019fd8f38.jpg[/img]


----------



## T-P (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi hunter, your leopard should be on a fibre and weed diet ONLY.
which means no fruit, no meat, no veggies, and other things.

You should only feed grasses and weeds and flowers


----------



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2007)

T-P said:


> Hi hunter, your leopard should be on a fibre and weed diet ONLY.
> which means no fruit, no meat, no veggies, and other things.
> 
> You should only feed grasses and weeds and flowers



Thank you. I will not give him anything else from now on


----------



## Hunter (Oct 19, 2007)

T-P. Could I ask for some more specifics? Maybe a list of what he should be eating and where to get it?


----------



## reptileeats (Oct 24, 2007)

This is great time of year for all tortoises. The best vegetables for them are so abundant pumpkin, acorn and butternut squash. All work as a natural wormer. A little calcium dust and let them go to town.

The key to a healthy tortoise is variety. Weeds such as Dandelion, Plantain(weed not Banana type fruit), Clover, Wild Lettuce and many others are great. Greens are also fine to feed, not to rely solely on but to offer a varied diet, I prefer Turnip Greens over Collards or Mustard greens. Vegetables should be included in a varied diet a few good ones are, acorn & butternut squash, and one of their favorites, Prickly Pear Cactus.

The majority of the diet should be hay. Stay away from Alfalfa because it has way too much protein for tortoises. I would use Timothy or something similar. You can even buy this from the pet section of Walmart(they sell it for Rabbits). 

Leopard tortoises will graze happily on lawn grass if presented with the opportunity and this seems to prevent most such problems at source. If you consider doing this make sure you or your neighbors don't use fertilizers/pesticides or other chemicals. Some grasses are toxic so you might want to do your research before going this route.

I hope this helps. I would be happy to answer any other questions you might have, just ask.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I would like to know where to buy the Prickly Pear Cactus. I currently have 3 sulcatas and hopefully have 2 russians on the way soon and that is something I could grow inside all year. Help! Thanks!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I would try E-bay. I have bought other plants from them. Right now e-bay has a seller that has seeds just type in Prickly Pear Cactus. I see your in NJ so if you know of anyone who has a plant just lop off a pad let the end dry a little and then pot it and it should grow fine inside. The plants do have a tendancy to get big. You might also check with a nursery if they don't carry them they may be able to do a special order they are also known by the name Optuntia Cacti.
Hope this helps


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks so much Crazy1 I am going on ebay right now!


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 24, 2007)

You can also get it from Joe at Carolina Pet Supply. 

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=27


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so excited! I just talked to my friend and she said there is a bunch of it growing at our local soccer park. I am going to get some for free!!!! I love free!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Free* is always the best. I scope out areas around me for different types of plants like Mulberry trees, Jade plants, cactus, etc and just ask if I may have a cutting or some leaves or flowers and when people find out itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s for torts they usually are more than happy to give. I had a guy down my street take a shovel to his jade plant to break off large branches for me. It has made me some nice friends in my neighborhood I probably would have never met.


----------

